# Late feeders



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Lots of honkers on the big lake but they dont come out until 4 pm.Seems early in the year for them to come out so late.Can only hunt them on wed or sat now.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They do that we its cold out. Sometimes late in the year some will leave the roost and start feeding around 12, and the rest of the birds will trade back and forth from the roost to the field.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I know they come out late when its cold out but for the last 4 days not a goose has come off until 330 pm.Maybe this warm up the next couple of days will get them feeding early or at least shooting time


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lots of time they feed late because they know if they leave the "roost" will freeze over. So they feed late in the day or don't feed as much because they need to be on the water to keep it open.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They have YOU patterned, snowkiller..............................


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Seems like they fly around early on the nice days. I would say they are acting like this early but it has been very cold early in the season


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Same crap yesterday not a goose until 4pm.As for the roost freezing, not happening lake is wide open.Ducks are feeding late too :evil: Snowing hard today 40s by Sat then cold next week again.There are ALOT of geese on the river and big lake just hope they come out at a decent time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hunt during cloudy days, or just on Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Still tons of geese around been coming out about 900 any reports?Still alot on sak and the river


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Sleep in till 8 and get ready and be out by 11 or so and sit for the rest of the day. I shot two geese and two ducks last weekend doing that. Should have had more but I was a little rusty shooting for the first time this fall.


----------

